# cadre noir autour de mon curseur ?



## ccf (1 Septembre 2004)

Bonjour,

Un carde noir d'environ 5 cm sur 4 est apparu autour de mon curseur et il se déplace avec lui lorsque je déplace la souris.
Comment le faire disparaitre ?

Merci.


----------



## molgow (3 Septembre 2004)

Bonjour,

N'aurais-tu pas activer par mégarde certaines options pour les handicapés (de la vue) ? Je suis plus sûr d'où aller chercher pour ça. En tout cas dans les tableaux de bords, et après peut-être dans Accessibilité ?


----------



## ccf (3 Septembre 2004)

Oui, merci, je pense qu'effectivement j'ai activé une option pour handicapés via un raccourci clavier, mais dans le tableau de bord ad hoc, il n'y a que l'auto maintien des touches, ou le réglage de la durée de frappe, etc.
Il doit bien y avoir quelque part de l'info sur le sujet Mac et mal-voyants, non ?
Quelqu'un sait-il où je pourais trouver cela ?
Merci


----------



## ccf (17 Septembre 2004)

En fait j'avais activé CloseView par erreur.
Merci


----------

